# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Echec du chargement du rapport

## abdoensa

Salut tout le monde

Je travail sur une application windwos avec C#, j'ai utlise crystal report version 10.2 et quand j'essaie d'afficher un rapport avec crystal report sur un PC il donne l'erreur suivant :Echec du chargement du rapport. mais sur d'autre PC j'affiche correctement mes rapports.

Merci pour votre aide.

----------


## Jeff FR

Bonjour, pour rsoudre ce probleme sur mon serveur j'ai mis les droits sur le dossier Temp de windows et tout foctionne....

----------


## makhchoune

Bonjour ,

J'ai le meme probleme sauf que moi apres 20 eme edition de ce rapport il m'affiche la meme erreur " ERREUR DE CHARGEMENT DU RAPPORT"
 ::(:  aidez moi svp

----------

